# one of our Florida snakes



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't mind snakes at all and enjoy watching them or at times pick them up. But if I ran into something like that I would be going the other way fast.LOL


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

They said on the news that our freezing temps, which we have more often now in the winter, are helping to kill off some of the big snakes, not native to here.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To be that long it must have been an anaconda. 
If using moth balls makes you feel better, fine. There only thought to be effective on a very few types of snakes and only if by chance they crawl over them.
Put them in a HD plastic bag and smash them and pore it out as a powder. 
A bunch of big round balls does nothing.
Making sure to seal up every way for them to get in, getting rid of bird feeders that hold seed, sealing up and livestock feed will help.
Snakes do not eat feed but they sure eat mice, birds and rats that do.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

One of these was crossing the road in front of me once. More recently hiking in Ocala alone I heard dried weeds rustling and across this path was a yellow Burmese python so big I may not have been able to put my 2 hands around it. I ran very fast.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

That's exactly why shotguns were invented! If I saw that thing in my yard there would be a stain on the lawn and snake meat in the grill.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

oh yum.

I've eaten a lot of things, but not snake meat.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There must be a market for snake skins----boots and purses and hat bands.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> To be that long it must have been an anaconda. :no:
> If using moth balls makes you feel better, fine. There only thought to be effective on a very few types of snakes and only if by chance they crawl over them.
> Put them in a HD plastic bag and smash them and pore it out as a powder.
> A bunch of big round balls does nothing.
> ...


 
black racers get up to 5 feet, that snake is NOT an anaconda( way too skinny)


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

We are getting a lot of pythons and Boa's that get that big but they are usually bigger around also. A lot of people get them for pets then they get too big or they get tired of them and turn them loose. And yea starting over here in central Fl. The first frost or freeze will kill them. That is why the biggest problem is from the everglades and south around Miami.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

toolseeker,

I was on the Marjorie Rawlings 'Yearling' trail in Ocala when I saw the big yellow snake. 

Did you read how disappointing the snake hunt was last yr down in the Everglades? They didn't get nearly as many as they expected and aren't sure if maybe the estimated numbers are actually lower than experts say.

The big brown one that was crossing the road in front of me, (like the one in this photo) was when I lived down in Vero Beach, Indian River county. I also had a mangy bobcat stroll past my back door one day. I started to go out the door and he was just a few feet away and turned his head and gave me a half hearted snarl and moseyed on his way.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Startingover said:


> In case you think I'm overly squeamish about snakes in my yard, here's a photo some guy took about 100 miles south of me. Yes, I've seen them this long. This snake looks like he's checking traffic so he can cross the road. So far, the recommendation to put moth balls around the area where my snake was hanging out may have worked.
> View attachment 77338


There is nothing squeamish about not liking a serpent that size lurking about the neighbourhood.

I'm squeamish looking at the picture from all the way over here. I hope this thread doesn't set Two knots back in her recovery process.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

After seeing a big barred owl fly low over my yard one night, plus the hawk who sat near my front door munching on something, and the racoons, and the possum, there are many nights, as I'm going to sleep, I hear noises outside but no way am I going to peek outside. I don't want to know what's out there.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Good plan...but its a good job all those predators are hanging around. They will make short work of those old snakes...

As I told Two Knots...out of respect for your sanity I will NOT be posting that you tube video of the giant snake that can open doors..


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

creeper,

I SAW THAT VIDEO! Was the snake trained? (can snakes even be trained?) 

I wonder how their intelligence ranks compared to other animals?


----------

